# Dune Scorpion, Smeringus mesaensis



## angrychair (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi guys, picked this up on craigslist.  No idea what sex it is, it's hard to find information on this species.

Here are a few good pictures.  It's around 3-4 inches.


----------



## Deftones90 (Sep 27, 2011)

ive been keeping mine pretty much like I keep my androctonus, sand, something to scrape under. No.problems so far. If you havent noticed already theyre pretty quick.


----------



## Deftones90 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine is a pig too.


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 27, 2011)

mine liked to dig tunnels might want to add more sub to burrow


----------



## Collin Clary (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is a good care sheet:http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/t911-smeringurus-mesaensis-care


----------



## angrychair (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine has more substrate on the other end, I had to rehouse it to  something smaller since I took these pictures.  Anyway I built it a sandstone den that it always hides in, it has a stick, a dead grass bush, and a real possum skull to play with and hide under.  I keep it between 75 at night and 90 during the day.  

I've had it for almost two months now, and it hasn't eaten a damn thing.  I have offered it crickets and dubias, and left them in the enclosure for days.  It's my first scorpion, is it possible for them to be in pre molt this long, or do you think it could be a gravid female?


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 27, 2011)

doesnt look like its pre molt
still active?


----------



## angrychair (Sep 27, 2011)

for the most part.


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 27, 2011)

no idea then :/ mine before it died was super sluggish and dragging its tail, didnt eat for like 2 weeks.

It might not be hungry it does look a little chubby though


----------



## angrychair (Sep 28, 2011)

everything I read and am told around the forums are these are pretty big eaters, I've had it for 7 weeks and nothing.  Starting to worry.


----------

